# Generador de sonidos bombo, platillo, campana



## Godie (Dic 11, 2010)

Hola gente, necesito que me ayuden con ideas para un circuito que genere diferentes sonidos parecidos a un sintetizador......., o los sonidos de bombo, platillo, campana...... Gracias!!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 11, 2010)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/generador-melodias.htm       te sirve?
o ay   otros mas simple
oscilador doble t esos si asen sonidos de campanas


----------



## Dano (Dic 11, 2010)

Vamos por partes que aquí no se cobra por palabra.

Quieres hacer una edrum? o un sintetizador para tocar en vivo?


----------



## Godie (Dic 11, 2010)

Estoy trabajando en un proyecto, en el cual necesito de tres tonos o sonidos diferentes, que se distingan y sean claros e independientes entre si, he intentado con circuitos de la red pero solo logro pitidos tipo sirena  y eso no puedo aplicar en mi proyecto!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Randy (Oct 18, 2011)

http://talkingelectronics.com/projects/200TrCcts/200TrCcts.html#40


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 19, 2011)

http://www.google.com.ar/search?um=....,cf.osb&fp=308553ae866d7cb5&biw=1024&bih=566

http://members.shaw.ca/roma/sixteen.html


----------

